# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Micro Whey (Reflex Nutrition)

## Adinamos

Καλησπερα επειτα απο αναζητηση δε βρηκα κατι για το συγκεκριμενο sup, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## Georges

> Καλησπερα επειτα απο αναζητηση δε βρηκα κατι για το συγκεκριμενο sup, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?
> (Σορυ δε ξερω πως βαζω φωτος)


Πολύ αξιόλογο προϊόν, τη χρησιμοποιώ αυτή την εποχή. Είναι isolate και αρκετά φτηνή θα έλεγα, μπορείς να την βρεις σε online μαγαζιά

----------


## Adinamos

Και γω εδω και 3 μερες χρησιμοποιω micro whey. Χωρις να εχω πολλες γνωσεις και εμπειρια μου φαινεται ποιοτικο προιον.
Επισης διαλυτοτητα εξαιρετικη και γευση σοκολατας πολυ καλη επισης,

----------


## Polyneikos

Οποιοδήποτε προιον της Reflex το εμπιστευομαι τυφλα,είνια εταιρια με πολύ καλο όνομα,την συγκεκριμενη δεν την εχω δοκιμασει όμως και θα μπει στα υπόψην !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Adinamos

Μιας και εκλεισα τριμηνο με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη λεω να γραψω 2 λογια.

Προσωπικα εχει γινει η αγαπημενη μου iso. Πολυ ελαφρια, δε με φουσκωνει και δε μου κανει την παραμικρη ενοχληση στο στομαχι. Η πεψη της διαρκει πολυ λιγο.
Επισης εχει πολυ δυνατο προφιλ αμινοξεων και νιωθω πολυ καλυτερη αναρρωση σε σχεση με οποιαδηποτε αλλη πρωτεινη που εχω δοκιμασει σε post workout.  
Να προσθεω οτι δεν εχω δει πιο καθαρη γενικοτερα (26gr πρωτεινη στα 30gr σκονης=> 87%) 

-Απο γευση πολυ καλη και πολυ ελαφρια... πραγμα που με εχει κανει να μην κορεστω.: 10/10
-Απο διαλυτοτητα επισης το παραμικρο προβλημα ακομα και με πολυ λιγο νερο.:10/10
-Απο τιμη... Υπαρχει αλλη isolate με 70Ε το δικιλο????  :01. Unsure:  :10/10

Συνοψιζοντας η Microwhey κοστιζει λιγοτερα $$ ακομα και απο την πιο φθηνη isolate της αγορας, ενω σε συστατικα ειναι τοπ. Δε βλεπω λογο γιατι να την αλλαξω.

Σαν Overall θα εβαζα 9.5/10 ,  με το αριστα να το χανει γιατι δεν ειναι ουτε τοσο gourmet οπως η Gaspari, ουτε τοσο lifestyle οπως η Optimum. Α και γιατι δε θα γινω ποτε μου ο νεος jay cuttler. :08. Turtle: 

Προσφατα ανανεωσα τη συλλογη μου με αλλα '3 κουβαδακια' thanks to e-shop και του muscleboss.

(Πρωτο μου ριβιου! :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## alien.carmania

σε κανα μηνα θα την χρησιμοποιησω και εγω για το μεταπροπονητικο μου ροφημα..! reflex απλα εγγύηση..! τωρα χρησιμοποιω την instal την casein και Nexgen...!

----------


## dionisos

Η γεύση της σε σοκολάτα μοιάζει με την instant whey ή καμία σχέση;

----------


## dionisos

> Η γεύση της σε σοκολάτα μοιάζει με την instant whey ή καμία σχέση;


κανείς; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aqua_bill

> κανείς;


εγώ έχω να σου πω πως είμαι εθισμένος. δοκίμασε φράουλα για σοκολάτα δεν ξέρω   :08. Toast:

----------


## dionisos

Θα το έχω στα υπόψιν!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> κανείς;


Δε μοιάζει.... και γώ Φράουλα πίνω σαν τον aqua  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## dionisos

Ευχαριστώ MB! :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

H βανιλια ειναι καλη; Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω.

----------


## Adinamos

Της ινσταντ γουει ειναι αθλια η βανιλια παντος...
Φραουλα, μπανανα, σοκολατα που εχω δοκιμασει σε μικρο ειναι καλες (και ελαφριες).

----------


## deluxe

Αντιθετως, εμενα η βανιλια της instant ειναι η μονη που μου αρεσε. Ελαφρια και ωραια.

----------


## den23

να προτιμησω αυτη απο τη premium whey της sci mentor?

----------


## KOMHS

> Οποιοδήποτε προιον της Reflex το εμπιστευομαι τυφλα,είνια εταιρια με πολύ καλο όνομα,την συγκεκριμενη δεν την εχω δοκιμασει όμως και θα μπει στα υπόψην !!


ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω την Micro Whey στην αθηνα σε κατάστημα η πωλείται μονο online ???

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε μου δεν το γνωριζω ,κανε ενα search στο google..

----------


## KOMHS

thx ...

----------


## ak-47

Να ρωτησω, επειδη ενδιαφερομαι για την micro whey ή την instant whey ( και οι 2 απο reflex) για χρηση στο πρωινο και μετα την προπονηση πιστευεται η instant whey θα υστερει κατα πολυ απο την micro ?

Υ.Γ:και με αυτο το 1ο ποστ μου σας καλησπεριζω ολους στην κοινοτητα του φορουμ. θα συστηθω και "επισημα" στα νεα μελη απλα τωρα ειμαι σκαστος απο διαβασμα και δεν μπορουσε να μου ξεκολλησει απ'το μυαλο η απορια  :01. Smile: 


Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tommygunz

Λογικά είναι καλύτερης ποιότητας η micro, αλλά δεν τίθεται θέμα ρε συ... Δεν ειναι πως θα σου κάνει την διαφορά στο σώμα σου η πρωτεΐνη. Με οικονομικά κριτήρια διάλεξε. Αν έχει να δώσεις λεφτά πάρε την micro, αλλιώς και η instant καλή είναι και κάνει για την δουλειά που την θέλεις. 

Καλωσόρισες!

----------


## Tasos Green

> Δε μοιάζει.... και γώ Φράουλα πίνω σαν τον aqua 
> 
> ΜΒ


δοκιμαστε μισο σκουπ φραουλα - μισο σκουπ σοκολατα! κολαση λεμε!
lila pause!!!!

----------


## ak-47

> Λογικά είναι καλύτερης ποιότητας η micro, αλλά δεν τίθεται θέμα ρε συ... Δεν ειναι πως θα σου κάνει την διαφορά στο σώμα σου η πρωτεΐνη. Με οικονομικά κριτήρια διάλεξε. Αν έχει να δώσεις λεφτά πάρε την micro, αλλιώς και η instant καλή είναι και κάνει για την δουλειά που την θέλεις. 
> 
> Καλωσόρισες!



Eυχαριστω πολυ και για το καλωσορισμα και για την συμβουλη. Πιστευω θα ακολουθησω την λογικη της οικονομιας και θα παω για την instant  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## apolitosmakis

να μια κάλλη πρωτεΐνη.....αλλά  σουπερ ακριβή....ΙΔΙΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....

----------


## Ramrod

> να μια κάλλη πρωτεΐνη.....αλλά  σουπερ ακριβή....ΙΔΙΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....





> Γεια σας παιδιά το πρώτο μου ποστ είναι αυτό αλλά σας διαβάζω πολλή καιρό ….μυστικά  οπός και πολλοί άλλοι…..
> Έχω δοκιμάσει διαφορές μάρκες….
> Αλλά εδω στην Ελλάδα *την reflex  την έχετε και καλά για κάλλη…..*
> *Αυτήν η εταιρία  στην Αγγλία την έχουν για τα μπάζα*… βασικά ξεκίνησε αντιγράφοντας την maximuslces.....


 :01. Unsure:

----------


## den23

ποσο γρήγορα αλλάζουν οι απόψεις... τελικά είναι καλή η reflex η όχι φιλε apolitosmakis???

----------


## apolitosmakis

η μικρο πολυ καλι μονο  ισολατε

για την ινστανδ γεθη  ελεγα αυτα που ελεγα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> η μικρο πολυ καλι μονο ισολατε
> 
> για την ινστανδ *γεθη* ελεγα αυτα που ελεγα


  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Titanium

> 


Μαλον γουευ ηθελε να πει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## apolitosmakis

> 


ξαναλεο ...αυτην ειναι μονο ισολατε.....

ενο η αλλη για την οποια αναφερεσε  whey instand ειναι με σιταρι....σκουπιδι δηλαδη......

----------


## tommygunz

Παίδες, ανάμεσα σε σοκολάτα και βανίλια ποιά είναι πιο καλή; Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει απλά να είναι ευχάριστη, όχι τίποτα gourmet πράματα και super duper γεύσεις...

----------


## Adinamos

Απο την καλυτερη στην χειροτερη: Μπανανα, φραουλα, βανιλια, σοκολατα.
Ολες ευγευστες και 'ευχαριστες'

----------


## della

παιδια αυτη η πρωτεινη κανει για διαιτα πχ να παιρνω μια μετα το γυμναστηριο μου φαινεται καλυτερη επιλογη απο οτι ενα ποτηρι γαλα 1.5%
ΥΓλογικα ειναι 100% πρωτεινη με τοσους λιγους υδατανθρακες και λιπη ε?
ΥΓ2 λολ εσβησα το μηνυμα απο τον mod οκ το εγραψα σε ελληνικα ξεχαστηκα ^^

----------


## tommygunz

> Απο την καλυτερη στην χειροτερη: Μπανανα, φραουλα, βανιλια, σοκολατα.
> Ολες ευγευστες και 'ευχαριστες'


Άμα είναι όλες ευχάριστες εντάξει! Απλά να μην μυρίζουν τίποτα περίεργα ή να μην έχουν καμιά γεύση που δεν πίνεται και είναι σκέτη φαρμακίλα, αυτό με ένοιαζε... Μάλλον για βανίλια με βλέπω λοιπόν... Ευχαριστώ!




> paidia auth h proteinh kanei gia diaita px na pairnw mia meta to gumnasthrio mou fainetai kaluterh epilogh apo oti ena potiri gala 1.5%
> ΥΓlogika einai 100% proteinh me tosous ligous udatanthrakes kai liph e?
> 
> ****Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team****


Μια χαρά κάνει για μετά. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι απλές whey, αυτήν είναι whey isolate. Αν σε παίρνει η τσέπη σου καλύτερη είναι αυτήν, αλλιώς και μια απλή whey και αυτήν κάνει τη δουλειά της.

----------


## della

> Μια χαρά κάνει για μετά. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι απλές whey, αυτήν είναι whey isolate. Αν σε παίρνει η τσέπη σου καλύτερη είναι αυτήν, αλλιώς και μια απλή whey και αυτήν κάνει τη δουλειά της.


οκ αυτο περιμενα να ακουσω  :01. Wink: 
τωρα για οικονομικο καθε φορα που κανω γυμναστηριο με βαρη 3 φορες την βδομαδα θα πινεται οποτε θα βγαλει αρκετο καιρο(5,5 μηνες απο οτι υπολογισα τα 2,2 κιλα)

----------


## tommygunz

Αν είναι να την χρησιμοποιείς 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και θα σου βγάλει τόσο καιρό τότε και 10 ευρώ παραπάνω να δώσεις που λέει ο λόγος είναι αμελητέα σε τέτοιο βάθος χρόνου. Έτσι το σκέφτομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον...

----------


## della

> Αν είναι να την χρησιμοποιείς 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και θα σου βγάλει τόσο καιρό τότε και 10 ευρώ παραπάνω να δώσεις που λέει ο λόγος είναι αμελητέα σε τέτοιο βάθος χρόνου. Έτσι το σκέφτομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον...


για αυτο σου ειπα για την micro  :01. Wink:

----------


## tommygunz

Σήμερα δοκίμασα τη Micro γεύση σοκολάτα. Οχι μεταπροπονητικά, απλά έβαλα 1 scoop με λίγο νεράκι σε ένα ποτήρι (η κανονική δόση είναι 3 scoop), έτσι απλά για να δοκιμάσω γεύση. 
Διαλυτότητα τέλεια μόνο με ένα κουταλάκι στο ποτήρι. Γεύση αρκετά καλή, πίνεται εύκολα. Αυτά.

----------


## deluxe

Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω. Αυτο το καιρο εχω την Intrapro απο myofusion σε σοκολατα. Ενω η γευση της ειναι 10/10, επειδη την πινω με αμινοξεα και μαλτοδεξτρινη, γινεται πολυ μετρια!

Οποτε φανταζομαι οτι η micro whey δε θα πινεται ετσι!! Παντως φαινεται αρκετα ποιοτικη και τη θελω για το καλοκαιρι που θα κανω στεγνωμα.

Ειναι αληθεια οτι σε αλλες χωρες δεν την εχουν σε τοση υποληψη, δε ξερω το γιατι.. Ισως επειδη ειναι αγγλικη. Πχ στην Αμερικη δε την ξερουν σχεδον καθολου.

Ξερετε καμμια αλλη παρομοια isolate, εξισου καλη;

----------


## tommygunz

> Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω. Αυτο το καιρο εχω την Intrapro απο myofusion σε σοκολατα. Ενω η γευση της ειναι 10/10, επειδη την πινω με αμινοξεα και μαλτοδεξτρινη, γινεται πολυ μετρια!
> 
> Οποτε φανταζομαι οτι η micro whey δε θα πινεται ετσι!! Παντως φαινεται αρκετα ποιοτικη και τη θελω για το καλοκαιρι που θα κανω στεγνωμα.
> 
> Ειναι αληθεια οτι σε αλλες χωρες δεν την εχουν σε τοση υποληψη, δε ξερω το γιατι.. Ισως επειδη ειναι αγγλικη. Πχ στην Αμερικη δε την ξερουν σχεδον καθολου.
> 
> Ξερετε καμμια αλλη παρομοια isolate, εξισου καλη;


Βασικά ποιός ο λόγος να πίνεις τα αμινοξέα μαζί με την πρωτεΐνη και την μάλτο;
Με τον τρόπο αυτό αναιρείς την ουσία των αμινοξέων, που είναι η πολύ γρήγορη απορρόφηση. Στη θέση σου θα έβαζα τα αμινοξέα μόνα τους κατευθείαν μετά την προπόνηση και κάνα 20λεπτο μετά την πρωτεΐνη με την μάλτο.

Στην Αμερική δεν την ξέρουνε γιατί δεν έχει κάνει marketing εκεί πέρα, παίζει μόνο Ευρώπη η Reflex.
Παρόμοια iso απ' ότι έχω ακούσει είναι η Iso 100 της Dymatize. Αλλά ψάξε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα, δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει αυτήν. Για τη Reflex micro whey που έχω την σοκολάτα, πίνεται εύκολα, απαλή γεύση, διαλυτότητα τέλεια, είναι εύπεπτη, κανένα πρόβλημα με στομάχι. Δες και πιο πάνω βασικά τι έχω γράψει.

----------


## deluxe

Αλλοι λενε να τα πινουμε ολα μαζι, αλλοι λενε την μαλτο με τα αμινοξεα και 20 λεπτα μετα την whey. Εσυ λες αυτο τωρα. Λογικα ολα λειτουργουν!! Εξαλλου και η isolate απορροφαται σχεδον το ιδιο γρηγορα με τα αμινοξεα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Αλλοι λενε να τα πινουμε ολα μαζι, αλλοι λενε την μαλτο με τα αμινοξεα και 20 λεπτα μετα την whey. Εσυ λες αυτο τωρα. Λογικα ολα λειτουργουν!! Εξαλλου και η isolate απορροφαται σχεδον το ιδιο γρηγορα με τα αμινοξεα.


_Δεν είναι ότι δεν λειτουργούν αλλά παίρνεις π.χ. ένα συμπλήρωμα που είναι 
γρήγορη απορρόφησης και ένα συμπλήρωμα αργείς απορρόφησης με αποτέλεσμα
αυτό της γρήγορης να αργήσει να απορροφηθεί.

Αμα έπαιρνες υδατάνθρακα γρήγορης απορρόφησης θα μπορούσες να πάρεις 
και αμινοξέα μαζί, τώρα που παίρνεις μάλτο θα έχει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση (μικρές λεπτομέρειες).

Πάλι ρε συ η Isolate έχει να κάνει μια διαδικασία σε σχέση με τα αμινοξέα..._

----------


## SeXperT

> ξαναλεο ...αυτην ειναι μονο ισολατε.....
> 
> ενο η αλλη για την οποια αναφερεσε  whey instand ειναι με σιταρι....σκουπιδι δηλαδη......



τι σιτάρι λεει? απο ορο γαλακτος ειναι...

----------


## deluxe

Πηρα την βανιλια, αρκετα ελαφρια γευση με νερο. Πινεται σχετικα ανετα. Δοκιμασα και ενα σκουπ μπανανα απο ενα φιλο, χειροτερη απο βανιλια.

Τωρα βεβαια με αμινοξεα και waxy unflavored δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα πινεται..  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## gsisr

αρκετά καλή μου φαίνεται και μάλλον θα είναι η επόμενη και αν μ αρέσει κ γευστικά παίζει ν αντικαταστήσει την gold standard που παίρνω...

----------


## deluxe

Αρκετα ωραια τελικα και το καλο ειναι οτι δε τη βαριεσαι, επειδη ειναι ελαφρια! Βαζω 1/3 σκουπ στο πρωϊνο μαζι με γαλα και βρωμη και γινεται υπεροχο!

Ακομα και στο Post που βαζω και αμινοξεα και waxy unfalvored ( Μπλιαξ! ), γινεται αρκετα καλο.

----------


## gsisr

εγώ θα πάω για τη σοκολατα.deluxe από αμινοξέα τι λέει σε σχέση με την on;

----------


## deluxe

Απο αμινοξεα, σχεδον παντου ειναι καλυτερη απο την ON. Ειδικα στα BCAA, εχει πολυ καλες ποσοτητες. Αλλα ειναι και πιο καθαρη, για αυτο.

----------


## RAMBO

η μπανανα που ειχα παρει παλιοτερα ειχε αθλια γευση και με πειραζε στο στομαχι,η σοκολατα παλι μακραν καλυτερη

----------


## ierapetra

Ρε παιδια εγω δν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου λεει isolate.... στα συστατικα λεει ομως πως περιεχει (***soya**) pali sitari'??? καποιος να με βοη8ησει να καταλαβω...?? :01. Unsure:  το κακο ειναι οτι δν λεει ποσο soya εχει.. :/

----------


## gsisr

πήρα σμρ τη micro whey..το εξωτερικό κάλυμα δεν υπήρχε αλλά από μέσα όταν την ανοιγείς το αυτοκόλλητο είναι κανονικά σφραγισμένο...παίζει τπτ;;

----------


## tommygunz

Όταν λες το εξωτερικό κάλυμα εννοείς εκείνο το πλαστικό που ουσιαστικά σφραγίζει το κουτι; 
Εμένα πάντως και αυτό το πλαστικό είχε πάνω στο καπάκι και όταν το ανοιξα ήταν πάλι 
σφραγισμένο. 

Πάντως αν είναι σφραγισμένο από μέσα δεν παίζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά την επόμενη φορά να ζητήσεις να έχει και το πλαστικό σφράγισμα από έξω. :01. Wink:

----------


## gsisr

κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι αφού είναι σφραγισμένη από μέσα τότε οκ αλλά μετά είδα απο κτ φώτο ότι έχει κι εξωτερικό κάλυμα..άλλη φορά θα το χω στο νου μου :03. Thumb up: 

edit: ναι το εξωτερικό αυτοκόλλητο που γράφει reflex

----------


## ierapetra

> Ρε παιδια εγω δν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου λεει isolate.... στα συστατικα λεει ομως πως περιεχει (***soya**) pali sitari'??? καποιος να με βοη8ησει να καταλαβω...?? το κακο ειναι οτι δν λεει ποσο soya εχει.. :/


 τπτ κανεις?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## gsisr

και της ον το ίδιο γράφει και λογικά και σε άλλες. δεν είναι κτ π πρέπει ν σ απασχολεί..

----------


## gsisr

μόλις τη δοκίμασα..αρκετά καλή γεύση η σοκολάτα πίνεται πολύ ευχάριστα, διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή, διαλύθηκε μόνο με ανακάτεμα με κουταλι..

απορία: το σκουπ που είχε μέσα ήταν των 10γρ ενω η δόση είναι 30γρ. έτσι είναι στη συγκεκριμένη;

----------


## lef

> μόλις τη δοκίμασα..αρκετά καλή γεύση η σοκολάτα πίνεται πολύ ευχάριστα, διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή, διαλύθηκε μόνο με ανακάτεμα με κουταλι..
> 
> απορία: το σκουπ που είχε μέσα ήταν των 10γρ ενω η δόση είναι 30γρ. έτσι είναι στη συγκεκριμένη;


ναι οσες εχω παρει ειχαν μικρο σκουπ :01. Wink:

----------


## tommygunz

> μόλις τη δοκίμασα..αρκετά καλή γεύση η σοκολάτα πίνεται πολύ ευχάριστα, διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή, διαλύθηκε μόνο με ανακάτεμα με κουταλι..
> 
> απορία: το σκουπ που είχε μέσα ήταν των 10γρ ενω η δόση είναι 30γρ. έτσι είναι στη συγκεκριμένη;


Έτσι είναι, αυτό το μικρό το μπλέ, 3 scoopάκια για μια δόση.

----------


## souezass

> Μιας και εκλεισα τριμηνο με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη λεω να γραψω 2 λογια.
> 
> Προσωπικα εχει γινει η αγαπημενη μου iso. Πολυ ελαφρια, δε με φουσκωνει και δε μου κανει την παραμικρη ενοχληση στο στομαχι. Η πεψη της διαρκει πολυ λιγο.
> Επισης εχει πολυ δυνατο προφιλ αμινοξεων και νιωθω πολυ καλυτερη αναρρωση σε σχεση με οποιαδηποτε αλλη πρωτεινη που εχω δοκιμασει σε post workout.  
> Να προσθεω οτι δεν εχω δει πιο καθαρη γενικοτερα (26gr πρωτεινη στα 30gr σκονης=> 87%) 
> 
> -Απο γευση πολυ καλη και πολυ ελαφρια... πραγμα που με εχει κανει να μην κορεστω.: 10/10
> -Απο διαλυτοτητα επισης το παραμικρο προβλημα ακομα και με πολυ λιγο νερο.:10/10
> -Απο τιμη... Υπαρχει αλλη isolate με 70Ε το δικιλο????  :10/10
> ...


+1 στον φιλο μας. πολλυ καλη και φθηνη isolate !!!   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ierapetra

αναμεσα σε Super Nitro Whey και micro whey πια λετε? και γιατι ??? η τιμη δν με ενδιαφερει..

----------


## deluxe

Βασικα το μικρο σκουπ δεν ειναι καν 10γρ! Ειναι κοντα στα 8,5 αν θυμαμαι καλα! Οποτε θελει 3,5 σκουπ για μια δοση!

Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω σε λιγο καιρο που μου τελειωνει η βανιλια, ακομα δυο κουτια ενα σοκολατα και ενα φραουλα. Η μπανανα δε μου αρεσε καθολου που ειχα δοκιμασει ενα σκουπ. Τι λετε;

----------


## tommygunz

> Βασικα το μικρο σκουπ δεν ειναι καν 10γρ! Ειναι κοντα στα 8,5 αν θυμαμαι καλα! Οποτε θελει 3,5 σκουπ για μια δοση!
> 
> Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω σε λιγο καιρο που μου τελειωνει η βανιλια, ακομα δυο κουτια ενα σοκολατα και ενα φραουλα. Η μπανανα δε μου αρεσε καθολου που ειχα δοκιμασει ενα σκουπ. Τι λετε;


Σοκολάτα πολύ ωραία γεύση και απαλή, αυτήν έχω τώρα. Φράουλα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. Όσο για τα σκουπ όντως είναι γύρω στα 9 γραμμάρια το ένα, αλλά τι 27 γρ πάρεις τι 30, ανούσια η διαφορά.

----------


## deluxe

Ξερεις εαν η σοκολατα μοιαζει με αυτην της instant whey; Καπως σαν καμμενη σοκολατα. Μου ειχε αρεσει.

----------


## john john

καλησπερα παιδια...σημερα θα την παρω,τελικα να παρω μπανανα γιατι γενικα και σαν φρουτο ειναι το μονο ποθ μ αρεσει η κατι αλλο???και ειπαμε 3σκουπ=1 δοση??

----------


## Qlim4X

> καλησπερα παιδια...σημερα θα την παρω,τελικα να παρω μπανανα γιατι γενικα και σαν φρουτο ειναι το μονο ποθ μ αρεσει η κατι αλλο???και ειπαμε 3σκουπ=1 δοση??


εγω βαζω 4 παντος δηλαδη 40 γρ για να παρω τα 35 που χρειαζομε μιας και ειναι 90αρα προτεινη

----------


## RAMBO

> καλησπερα παιδια...σημερα θα την παρω,τελικα να παρω μπανανα γιατι γενικα και σαν φρουτο ειναι το μονο ποθ μ αρεσει η κατι αλλο???και ειπαμε 3σκουπ=1 δοση??


καλη τυχη :02. Puke: (πρωσοπικα η χειροτερη γευση που εχω πιει,με πειραζε στο στομαχι)

----------


## deluxe

Η μπανανα δε μου αρεσε καθολου με νερο. Ψιλοαθλια! Βανιλια τα σπαει.

----------


## Toxical

εγω εχω φραουλα και δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι και  η καλυτερη που εχω δοκιμασει

----------


## deluxe

Για την σοκολατα ξερουμε κατι;

----------


## tommygunz

> Για την σοκολατα ξερουμε κατι;


Deluxe, οτι εγραψα παραπανω απο μενα για την συγκεκριμενη σε σοκολατα. Σε σχεση με την Instant Whey δεν ξερω γιατι δεν την εχω δοκιμασει ποτε...

----------


## deluxe

Με νερο την πινεις;

----------


## Qlim4X

> Για την σοκολατα ξερουμε κατι;


ειναι σαν καμενη σοκολατα. απλα υποφερτι...

----------


## tommygunz

> Με νερο την πινεις;


Ναι με νερο. Αυτο που ειπε ο Qlim4x πανω κατω. Δεν ειναι καμια πολυ γλυκια γευση οπως η Myofusion milk chocolate για παραδειγμα. Βεβαια αμα παιξεις με τις ποσοτητες νερου και βαλεις λιγοτερο απ' οτι βαζεις ως συνηθως μπορει να σου βγει και πιο γλυκια. Απλα την πινεις πολυ ανετα παντως. Χτυπα την, μην το σκεφτεσαι. :01. Wink:

----------


## gsisr

> Για την σοκολατα ξερουμε κατι;





> Με νερο την πινεις;


πολύ μέτρια θα λεγα η σοκολάτα..με νερό τη προτιμώ απ ότι με γάλα

----------


## amateur666

αναμεσα σε σοκολατα - φραουλα ποια προτιματε????....θ βαζω κ δεξτοζη-μαλτο μεταπροπονητικα δεν θελω να ειναι κ υπερβολικα γλυκια..

----------


## RAMBO

παλιοτερα ειχα παρει βανιλια,σοκολατα και μπανανα καλυτερη βγηκε η σοκολατα οι αλλες με ενοχλουσαν στο στομαχι(εβαζα και υδατανθρακα μεσα)

----------


## john john

εγω που εχω μπανανα δεν εχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα σε 10 και ουτε λεπτα δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι εχεις παρει τπτ..

----------


## perfetto

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ. ΑΠΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΑΞΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΕΤΟ...

----------


## deluxe

Ποια γευση πηρες; Ολες εκτος απο την μπανανα, ειναι αρκετα καλες. Γευστικα ισως να μην ειναι καλο, αλλα ποιοτικα ειναι κορυφη!

----------


## Anithos

> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ. ΑΠΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΑΞΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΕΤΟ...


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## exkaliber

η σοκολατα ηταν πολυ καλη

----------


## Adinamos

> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ. ΑΠΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΑΞΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΕΤΟ...


Τι γευση πηρες??? 
Ποιοτικα ειναι τοπ να ξερεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## perfetto

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΠ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΑ, ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΞΕΡΑΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΣΚΟΥΠ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΑ????? ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ. ΥΠΕΡΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΓΚΟΛΝΤ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡΝΤ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ. Α-Π-Α-Ρ-Α-Δ-Ε-Κ-Τ-Η!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## perfetto

ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΕΥΣΗ....

----------


## Dreiko

1oν καλο θα ηταν να γραφεις με μικρα.....





> ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΑ????? ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ.


2ον τι διαφορα να δεις?

----------


## perfetto

Πάμε με μικρά λοιπόν... Τι εννοείς τι διαφορά; Για την ψυχή της γιαγιάς μας τα παίρνουμε τα συμπληρώματα; Δεν περιμένεις να σε ανεβάσει κάπως; Είπα κάτι τόσο παράξενο;

----------


## jGod

perfetto συμφωνα μαζι σου περι γευσης...και περι gold standard επισης(ειναι κατι σαν το iphone..) αλλα η πρωτεινη δεν ειναι για να σε ανεβασει..ειναι για να σου  βγαινει οικονομικοτερα η διατροφη σου!αντι για κοτοπουλακι 1.5 σκουπακι ας πουμε..οσο σε ανεβαζει η κοτα τοσο κ η πρωτεινη

----------


## Dreiko

oχι για τη ψυχη της γιαγιας μας δε τα παιρνουμε...αλλα απο τη πρωτεινη δε περιμενεις να σε "ανεβασει" με κανενα τροπο....το point μου ειναι οτι αν ειναι ποιοτικη η οχι το δειχνουν τα συστατικα της και οχι η γευση...ποσο μαλλον δε,αν περιμενεις να δεις διαφορα στο σωμα σου με αυτη...

----------


## perfetto

Φίλε jGod χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς γιατί κόντευαν να με βγάλουνε τρελό κάτι γνωστοί. Όταν λέω να σε ανεβάζει εννοώ να νιώθεις τη διαφορά στο σώμα σου καθώς περνάει ο καιρός. Όχι να σε ανεβάζει όπως τα νιτρικά, οι κρεατίνες και τα διάφορα. Ας πούμε υπάρχουν πρωτεινες που νιώθεις τη διαφορά (TMU Whey Protein, VPX Zero carb). Με τη reflex νιώθεις σαν να έχει κατουρήσει κάποιος μέσα σε μίλκο και επιπλέον καμία αίσθηση αλλαγής πάνω σου.

----------


## perfetto

Φίλε Dreiko συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες.... Αλλά άμα σου σερβίρουνε εσένα το καλύτερο κοτόπουλο και βρομάει θα το φας; Ε;

----------


## Dreiko

λοιπον,για να καταληξουμε και να μη ξεφυγουμε....δεκτον να μη σου αρεσει η γευση...αλλωστε αυτο που αρεσει σε σενα μπορει να μην αρεσει σε εμενα και τουμπαλιν.....
η γευση,οπως και τα περισσοτερα στη ζωη ενος ανθρωπου,ειναι υποκειμενικα...
η ποιοτητα της εταιριας ομως ειναι ευρεως γνωστη....

----------


## Chris92

φιλε perfetto επειδη μου εχει συμβει (μαλλον) και μενα, μηπως ηταν ληγμενη ή "αλευρι" που λεμε?

----------


## deluxe

> Πάμε με μικρά λοιπόν... Τι εννοείς τι διαφορά; Για την ψυχή της γιαγιάς μας τα παίρνουμε τα συμπληρώματα; Δεν περιμένεις να σε ανεβάσει κάπως; Είπα κάτι τόσο παράξενο;


Αμα φας 5 ασπραδια αυγου, θα ανεβεις;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## perfetto

> Αμα φας 5 ασπραδια αυγου, θα ανεβεις;


Φίλε μου, δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτηση. Δεν γράφω εδώ για να αποκωδικοποιώ γρίφους.

----------


## perfetto

> φιλε perfetto επειδη μου εχει συμβει (μαλλον) και μενα, μηπως ηταν ληγμενη ή "αλευρι" που λεμε?


Ληγμένη όχι, τώρα για το αλεύρι, τι να σου πω, όρκο δεν παίρνω. ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Παιδιά κάθε σώμα είναι διαφορετικό, και πάντα εξαρτάται μέχρι πού θέλει να το πάει ο καθένας. Εγώ παίζω με διατροφή, αμινοξέα και πρωτεϊνη. Τίποτα άλλο. Και θέλω το καλύτερο. Όταν έπαιρνα ας πούμε την ISO WHEY της UNIVERSAL είχα δει σημαντική διαφορά στο φορμάρισμα του σώματος. Πανάκριβη βέβαια και την έκοψα. Απλά νευριάζω γιατί βγαίνουν εδώ μέσα και αποθεώνουν συμπληρώματα που είναι άντε να μην πω για τι είναι.

----------


## deluxe

Ιδια πρωτεϊνη παιρνεις με τα ασπραδια και την micro whey. Τι διαφορα να δεις; Θα μας τρελανεις;; Συμπληρωνει απλα την διατροφη σου.

----------


## RAMBO

> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΠ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΑ, ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΞΕΡΑΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΣΚΟΥΠ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΑ????? ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ. ΥΠΕΡΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΓΚΟΛΝΤ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡΝΤ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ. Α-Π-Α-Ρ-Α-Δ-Ε-Κ-Τ-Η!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα απο τα προιοντα της reflex και οχι μια φορα
ποιοτητα πωσ να δεισ εκανες χημικη αναλυση?
οσο για γευση πιθανον επεσεσ στο κουτι γιατι εχω [παρει αρκετεσ φορεσ και δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα
και στο θεμα διαφορας τωρα οπωσ ανεφεραν απο την πρωτεινη διαφορα δεν θα δεισ απορω με αυτεσ που ειπεσ οτι ειδεσ ..ποια ηταν η διαφορα.!

----------


## deluxe

Ξερουμε εαν εχει πεπτιδια γλουταμινης; Δε το αναφερει καπου.

Η Instant Whey και η Instant Whey Deluxe εχουν παντως.

----------


## deluxe

Ξερει κανεις τελικα;

----------


## Dimitrios

Ψήνομαι να δοκιμάσω είτε αυτή είτε την απλή whey της. Κάποια πρόταση για γεύση;

----------


## RAMBO

ιδιες ειναι,αλλα θα προτεινα την ιnstant,ειχα χρησιμοποιησει 3 μηνεσ την μια και αλλουσ 3 την αλλη πιο ευχαριστημενοσ ημουν απο την αλλη

----------


## Dimitrios

> ιδιες ειναι,αλλα θα προτεινα την ιnstant,ειχα χρησιμοποιησει 3 μηνεσ την μια και αλλουσ 3 την αλλη πιο ευχαριστημενοσ ημουν απο την αλλη


Οκ φίλε ευχαριστώ.  :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

Καμια σχεση η instant με την micro. Η δευτερα ειναι σαφως ανωτερη σε συστατικα! Εξου και η διαφορα στην τιμη.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

^^ εννοειται αυτο...εκτος των αλλων,η instant εχει και wheat protein μεσα :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## Dimitrios

Παιδιά εγώ γεύση ρώτησα.
Σαν πρωτεϊνη σαφώς η isolate είναι ανώτερη.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Απο γευση καλυτερη ειναι η deluxe.

----------


## Adinamos

> Απο γευση καλυτερη ειναι η deluxe.


Κανεις δε περιμενε να προτεινεις καποια αλλη... Το χει το ονομα!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sticky fingaz

Παιδες η micro whey μπορει να σε καλυψει μετα την προπονηση αν την παρεις, σε αμινοξεα ή πρεπει να παρω κ συμπλήρωμα αμινοξεων BCAA ??

δηλαδη εννοω μετα την προπονηση να παρω micro whey κ μετα 5-6 καψουλες bcaa .......ή ειναι ασκοπο να παρω bcaa?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αχρειαστα *και* τα bcaa.Με την micro εισαι μια χαρα καλυμμενος μαν. :01. Wink:

----------


## sticky fingaz

> αχρειαστα *και* τα bcaa.Με την micro εισαι μια χαρα καλυμμενος μαν.


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

να σαι καλα!

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

:03. Thumb up: 


> ιδιες ειναι,αλλα θα προτεινα την ιnstant,ειχα χρησιμοποιησει 3 μηνεσ την μια και αλλουσ 3 την αλλη πιο ευχαριστημενοσ ημουν απο την αλλη


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!
> 
> να σαι καλα!


Εκτός αν είσαι σε γράμμωση και μετά τα βάρη πας κατευθείαν για αεροβική 40 λεπτών όποτε εκεί αν θέλεις βαλε τα αμινοξέα σου και μετά την αερόβια την πρωτεΐνη σου..

----------


## dromeas_83

H πρωτη isolate που δοκιμαζω.
Απο διαλυτοτητα σε νερο που την εβαλα πολυ καλη και δεν αφησε ιχνος υπολειμματος.
Οσον αφορα την γευση αδιαφορη θα την ελεγα αλλα την κατεβασα χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Με 26 gr πρωτεινη στα 30 gr που ειναι η δοση ειναι μια καλη και οικονομικη προταση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lee22leo

Καλησπερα!Νεος στο φορουμ.Ηθελα να ρωτησω,οι οδηγιες απτην reflex λενε 1 scoop το πρωι και ενα μετα την προπονηση.δηλαδη 20γρ. Να παιρνω 1.5 scoop το πρωι και 1.5 post workout (για να συμπλυρωνω την μια δοση ημερησιως) ή να παιρνω 3 scoops(30γρ) μετα την προπονηση μονομιας?Ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες και τι προτεινετε?

----------


## GeoDask

> Καλησπερα!Νεος στο φορουμ.Ηθελα να ρωτησω,οι οδηγιες απτην reflex λενε 1 scoop το πρωι και ενα μετα την προπονηση.δηλαδη 20γρ. Να παιρνω 1.5 scoop το πρωι και 1.5 post workout (για να συμπλυρωνω την μια δοση ημερησιως) ή να παιρνω 3 scoops(30γρ) μετα την προπονηση μονομιας?Ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες και τι προτεινετε?


Το σημαντικό είναι μετά την προπόνηση. Θα σου έλεγα το πρωί να βάλεις στερό γεύμα καλύτερα. Άσε που δεν συμφέρει και απο άποψη κόστους να πίνεις και το πρωί και μετά την προπόνηση isolate.

----------


## lee22leo

> Το σημαντικό είναι μετά την προπόνηση. Θα σου έλεγα το πρωί να βάλεις στερό γεύμα καλύτερα. Άσε που δεν συμφέρει και απο άποψη κόστους να πίνεις και το πρωί και μετά την προπόνηση isolate.


και ποση ωρα μετα την προπονηση πρεπει να την παιρνω?

----------


## GeoDask

> και ποση ωρα μετα την προπονηση πρεπει να την παιρνω?


Με το που γυρίσεις στο σπίτι σου.

----------


## sticky fingaz

Eχω βρει την micro whey σοκολατα στα 23 ευρω απο γνωστο ελληνικο site την στιγμη που ολοι οι αλλοι την εχουνε 40+............

εχω αγορασει αλλες 2 φορες απο αυτο το site κ ολα ητανε μια χαρά.........

την τελευταια φορα ομως ενω ο κουβας ητανε μισοάδειος κ πηγα να βάλω 2-3 scoops για να πιω παιδια η πρωτεινη βρωμαγε..........κοιταξα ημερομηνια ληξης κ ηταν οκ.

Και την εχω ακομα παρατημενη στο κουτί........γιατι απλα βρωμαει σαν να εχει ψοφισει ποντικος εκει μέσα.

----------

